# US 'pregnant man' has baby girl



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

It's hard to know what to say really......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7488894.stm

/links


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

on the birth of his baby would be my only comment! 

Axxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i too think its great that this couple have got their dream  

 + welldone to them 

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I loved their comment when asked if they'd have anymore

' I think we'll see how we get on with this one first'  

Fancy asking them to somebody who's only just had their bubs  

Msny congrats to them. I love reading about people getting their dream


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just remember girls, there's no limit on the number of babies allowed in the world, just because this couple have got theirs doesn't reduce the chances of us getting ours! 

Axxxx


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Like a few of you im not sure what to make of this the circumstances are a bit strange but would'nt deny anybody a child.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

I have no issue with this other than the media shouldn't refer to the birth parent as a man. A mastectomy and some hormone treatments do not make you a man. Is it not extremely insulting to women who have had mastectomies, hysterectomies, ovarianectomies etc through cancer for example to be labelled now in essence therefore as more a man than Thomas?


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i absolutely agree with you wisababe.  

A woman has had a baby.  so what.  happens all the time.  a man certainly didnt have a baby!

I may be a cynic but i dont believe their motivation for being so public about all this was pure of heart.

Actually, i AM a cynic!


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

This man used to be a woman didn't he? so its not so strange as she/he decided to keep her uterus for this very reason.

Looked a little strange    and assumed he had to have a caeserian?


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

All the advances, all the new technologies are confusing.  Lots of people think IVF is odd, and surrogacy, to many people is positively weird.  And in Europe most laws are based on people's prejudices, not on what works.  It is often just easier to ban stuff than deal the reality.  

I congratulate the couple on the birth of their child.  

In the US, when complete strangers (shop assistants, waiters, whatever) heard, we were going to be parents through surrogacy, they were delighted.  Thrilled for us.  I wonder how many complete strangers in the UK, would have reacted in the same way, if we had told them!

I suspect an awful lot of people, if they knew, would think me and my hubby were odd too!

Lorna


----------



## Bee13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it not more important that he feels he's a man?? We know that people feel they are born in the wrong bodies every day, which in my opinion must be hell to live with.

Given how my DH and I feel and our struggle to have a child and be parents, I would say they are blessed and a huge Congratulations!! 

And I agree, lots of people think I'm weird to keep doing this, just because you don't understand something doesn't make it wrong.

Beex


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Bee13,

I have known one person, who changed gender.  

Before the change they seemed to constantly running away.  Very hard to describe.  I felt that after they had taken up their new identity, they were now comfortable with themselves, and they seemed a lot calmer.

To be honest, I didn't like the person before they changed, and I did afterwards.  I certainly felt that it was better for the person concerned, to change.  Anyway who cares about my opinion.

Lorna


----------



## Bee13 (Jun 8, 2007)

I do!!

x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know, if even a man can have a baby - why can't I


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Blonde1 said:


> assumed he had to have a caeserian?


*Actually i read s/he had a vaginal birth  I think the little girl looks a lot like her birth mum  Apparently the wife is breast feeding her so they are both sharing the role of caring for her. Congratualtions to them *


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

wow that's great - imagine being able to bond that closely with both parents? 

I love these debates - it really does tend to throw up some really interesting points and issues.  So here's my two-penneth....

i've got to admit I am a little 'on the fence' with this one... I agree that i'm happy for them, i think we can all relate to the urge to have children, and most of us would do whatever we could to fulfil our dream. (and how many of us have had people say 'i'd have one for you if i could - even from men?!)

However, even though he is 'legally' a man, if he has kept all of his reproductive organs, he clearly is still physically a woman - beard or not!  Do i have any difficulty with this? No, not particularly, i think the important thing is that he is happy, which he obviously is, and that's fab. (and the comment earlier from someone - soz i've forgotten who - that the individual is probalby a zillion times happier as the person they now are, is very relevant!)

Would i do it? No. does that make it wrong? No. will their baby have a problem with it? No, because she will grow up thinking it is normal.  Will people around them have a problem with it? probably at some stage and she will just have to learn to live with it!!

There you go, just my thoughts!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww  2 him.
            BUT
I never thought i'd see a pregnant man in my life.... looks kinda weird i think!


----------

